# Adoption talk, Belfast - 17th April @7.30pm - please reply if interested



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Two speakers:​Priscilla mc Loughlin from the British Association of Adoption & Fostering (BAAF)​and a mum who will share her story of adopting 3 siblings following her experience of infertility.​*Thursday 17th April 2014 @ 7.30pm*​*WRDA, 6 Mountcharles, (off Botanic Ave) Belfast BT7 1NZ*​​This meeting will be a good combination of learning about the practical process of adoption (local + Inter country) and hearing first hand the reality of adoption.​
Best wishes
Sharon Davidson
[email protected]
​


----------

